# Titanium Dioxide-allergies



## Galavanting Gifts (Jul 17, 2009)

A friend of mine has asked me to make up some unscented/uncoloured GM soap for her grandaughter whom has Dermatitis. 
My question is, if I were to make up a GM m&p would the TD irritate the dermatitis?. I'm also  making up some unscented/uncoloured cp GM to see if that will help.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 17, 2009)

Titanium dioxide is so widely used in commercial products that I doubt that it is a known reactant for people with sensitive skin. But there is always an exeption and someone may well correct me on that.
TD is used in shampoos, conditioners, syndet soaps, sunscreen, cosmetics, the list goes on and on.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Gavalanting Gifts,
Would you happen to know what type of dermatitis the granddaughter has? If it's the type caused by something on the outside, I would't use any TD. In fact, when you're making a soap specifically for non irritating purposes, looks aren't that important  :wink: 
The granddaughter's skin could improve by adding anti inflamatory things like honey, tea tree, lavender, calendula etc.
Maybe you could try 2 very small batches and see what works? And to prevent the itching & infection, you could also make a whipped cream with the ingredients above in it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

About 4% of all people tested to TD will be allergic to it .There is TD in the coating of skittles candy and M&M's , gum, toothpaste , sunscreen, and a host of other products. In an ingredient list it could be called by it's E # which is E171.
If she has contact dermatitis I wouldn't use any TD in the soap, just in case.

Kitn


----------



## Goldenearthgirl (Jul 19, 2009)

Why not make just one bar and get her to trial it.  That's a definite way, and would give you great feedback for the future


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 19, 2009)

:wink: Cause you wouldn't want to give the girl anything that might trigger her dermatitis; and making such a small amount can only give a good outcome with very accurate measuring equipment.


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jul 20, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> Hi Gavalanting Gifts,
> Would you happen to know what type of dermatitis the granddaughter has? If it's the type caused by something on the outside, I would't use any TD. In fact, when you're making a soap specifically for non irritating purposes, looks aren't that important  :wink:
> The granddaughter's skin could improve by adding anti inflamatory things like honey, tea tree, lavender, calendula etc.
> Maybe you could try 2 very small batches and see what works? And to prevent the itching & infection, you could also make a whipped cream with the ingredients above in it.



He dagmar, i'm not sure what type of dermatitus the little girl has other than it is acute. Another friend has asked about some soap but she has a reaction to TD so thats why I thought I had better ask in case DT irritated this little ones skin.

would it be better to use a glycerine based m&p (not goatsmilk) or a cp or hp? i'm a bit concerned about sending a whole heap of samples for her to try in case she feels like a "human guinea pig" as I think she is about 4 years old.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd make something with 'baby soap' ingredients; that would be the only thing I would wash a 4 year old with anyway. I feel more towards CP/HP, cause M&P has some different things in it she could have a reaction from. Could'nt you just make one unscented CP batch and make her a lotion bar (perhaps even better in a stick form so she can take it everywhere and use it when she itches) with some healing, non triggering stuff in there?


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jul 20, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> I'd make something with 'baby soap' ingredients; that would be the only thing I would wash a 4 year old with anyway. I feel more towards CP/HP, cause M&P has some different things in it she could have a reaction from. Could'nt you just make one unscented CP batch and make her a lotion bar (perhaps even better in a stick form so she can take it everywhere and use it when she itches) with some healing, non triggering stuff in there?



I had considered a lotion bar (I recently made a whole heap so they're on my brain at the moment lol). But her Grandma was specifically after a soap for her, but saying that I may do a sample of both, i'm sure she would like that.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 21, 2009)

Why not do a castille 100% oo, nice and gentle, maybe sub out someof the liquid for goat milk?
That would be lovely for her skin.


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jul 21, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> Why not do a castille 100% oo, nice and gentle, maybe sub out someof the liquid for goat milk?
> That would be lovely for her skin.



Chrissy, good idea, it won't be needed until September, would that be enough time to cure, i've never made a 100%00 before


----------

